# AFCI on lighting circuit?



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you need to have a AFCI breaker on a lighting circuit if it dedicated to lighting only?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gamit said:


> Do you need to have a AFCI breaker on a lighting circuit if it dedicated to lighting only?


 Yes read 210.12 (B)


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yah, if it's in an area covered by 210.12's arc fault requirements. The section says "blah blah blah all outlets in these areas blah blah blah" ... an outlet is any point where power is accessed for some sort of device or piece of equipment... lights, smoke detectors, receptacles, etc.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Read the Art. 100 definition of an outlet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Yah, if it's in an area covered by 210.12's arc fault requirements. The section says "blah blah blah all outlets in these areas blah blah blah" ... an outlet is any point where power is accessed for some sort of device or piece of equipment... lights, smoke detectors, receptacles, etc.


Thanks misinterpreted the definition of outlet


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Gamit said:


> Do you need to have a AFCI breaker on a lighting circuit if it dedicated to lighting only?


Yes and no. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Yes and no. :thumbsup:


What do you mean yes and no?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Gamit said:


> What do you mean yes and no?



Kitchen, Garage, Bathroom, Attic lights, Crawl space lights do not require Afci protection. S if the lights in those areas are on a dedicated circuit with no other areas you do not have to afci protect it.


210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
(A) Dwelling Units. All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and
20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in
*dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms,
parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation
rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall
be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter,
combination-type, installed to provide protection of the
branch circuit.*


----------

